# PC probleme und WoW



## WingsofAngel (16. August 2008)

Hallo,

bevor hier das gemeckere los geht (wie sooft beobachtet), stelle ich mich trotzdem den Forenusern und hoffe auf anständige Hilfe! Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen ein Problem, mein Laptop fährt ständig nach einigen Minuten WoW spielen runter! Habe schon die Repair-Exe durchlaufen lassen, Graka und Chipsatz-Treiber upgedatet bis hin zum BIOS update! Hab im Forum und Google versucht mich schlau zu machen, aber leider ohne Erfolg. Es läuft bei mir Win XP SP3 und bis vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich auch nie Probleme. Virenscanner hat auch schon erfolglos meinen Lapi durchstöbert und irgendwelche anderen Fremdsoftware kann ich auch ausschliessen. Nun frage ich ma in die Runde rein ob dies Problem vielleicht jemanden bekannt ist und mir weiter helfen kann.


----------



## smokrr (16. August 2008)

Das hört sich für mich eher an, das sich dein Laptop bzw CPU überhitzt und es nicht an WOW selbst liegt.


----------



## WingsofAngel (16. August 2008)

Problem erscheint aber nur bei WoW, habe ihn ma voll belastet über NAcht laufen lassen und am Morgen grinste er mich noch im On-Modus an


----------



## PWND! (16. August 2008)

ich denk ma (weiss nich obs das bei nem laptop in der form wie am PC gibt) dass das netzteil kaputt is....also ich hatte das auch aber am pc und dann netzteil ausgetauscht und es ging =/


----------



## WingsofAngel (16. August 2008)

PWND! schrieb:


> ich denk ma (weiss nich obs das bei nem laptop in der form wie am PC gibt) dass das netzteil kaputt is....also ich hatte das auch aber am pc und dann netzteil ausgetauscht und es ging =/



Wenn netzteil defekt, müsste er auch im Offline-Spiele-Modus ausschalten (geh ich am davon aus), da es aber nur im Spiel passiert.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (16. August 2008)

WingsofAngel schrieb:


> Wenn netzteil defekt, müsste er auch im Offline-Spiele-Modus ausschalten (geh ich am davon aus), da es aber nur im Spiel passiert....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht unbedingt, es kommt auf die belastung des Defekten Netzteils an. Und "Volllast" ist Relativ je nachdem was für nen laptop du hat.


----------



## lord just (16. August 2008)

definiere mal bitte "volllast". was hast du gemacht, damit dein laptop voll ausgelastet ist? prime für cpu und vielleicht später dann noch 3dmark oder sowas für die grafikkarte?

wenn der nach einigen minuten einfach aus geht, dann schaltet der sich wahrscheinlich aus, weil irgendein teil der hardware überlastet ist und der sich lieber selbst ausschaltet, anstatt sich selbst zu zerstören. 

guck mal ob alle lüfteröffnungen frei sind und ob sich alle lüfter auch drehen und guck mal ob der laptop an irgendwo sehr warm wird.


----------



## Kaldonir (16. August 2008)

Fährt der Rechner denn auch bei anderen Internetspielen runter?
Wenn ja dann könnte das Problem an der NEtzwerkkarte liegen...


----------



## GnomileinHexer (16. August 2008)

So das das mal geklärt wird es ist ganz klar dein notebook es überhitzt sich. Das selbe Problem hatte ich auch das mein notebook nach paar min wow spielen runter fährt. Nun zu Problemlösung: 1. du holst dir ein staubsauger z.b. einen wo man den aufsatz zum saugen runter machen kann. 2. du drehst dein notebook um so das du an deinen lüfter kommst. 3. schalte dein staubsauger an und haltenihn auf deinen lüfter so das er die staubfussln raus saugen kann. 4. wenn du fertig bist schalte dein notebook ein und spiel mal wow. 5. wenn es wieder ist musst du mal dein notebook auf z.b. von teelichtern die silbernen behählter nehemen also 2 stück und stellst dein notebook drauf so das dein pc mehr luft ziehen kann. 6. schalte dein pc wieder ein und spiel wieder wow . 7. wenn es wieder ist das dein pc runter fährt musst du wohl oder übel einen pc zusatz notebook lüfter kaufen. Dann sollte es aber behoben sein. Viel Spaß wieder beim Zocken   lg Gnomi


----------



## furzus (16. August 2008)

WingsofAngel schrieb:


> Problem erscheint aber nur bei WoW, habe ihn ma voll belastet über NAcht laufen lassen und am Morgen grinste er mich noch im On-Modus an



In der NAcht ist es meistens kälter :-P  tu mal lüfter reinigen oder stell das notbook nicht dort hin wo luft rausmuß ansonst wow neuinstallieren --- windows neu installieren--- komplett totärgern
--- laptop in die mülltone wefen --- neuen kaufen --- oder einfach kein wow mehr zochen in nem monat kommt Warhammer


----------



## loragorn (16. August 2008)

Hi, ich hatte vor einigen Monate genau dasselbe Problem mit meinem Xp Lappi nur bei WoW, bin dann bei Media Markt gewesen. die ham dann für 50&#8364; nen neuen leistungsstärkeren Lüfter eingebaut und dann hadde ich nie wieder Probleme. Ansonsten kann ich dir empfehlen sonen externen USB Lüfter zu kaufen, die kosten so um die 25&#8364; und kühlen wunderbar.
hier noch ein Bild was ich meine mit externer Lüfterhttp://pics.neobit.net/images/product_imag...ges/I44453S.jpg das Ding schließte dann einfach an und Stellst dein Laptop drauf
MFG Loragorn


----------



## WingsofAngel (16. August 2008)

Vielen Dank erstma für die reichlichen Ideen, werde gleich ma meinen Dirty Devil an den Lapi halten im Lidl en paar Teekerzen kaufen und/oder en externe Kühlung anschliessen...hoffe das es dann wieder funzt.


----------



## loragorn (16. August 2008)

wünsch dir viel glück dabei


----------



## Mondaine (16. August 2008)

Kann mich* lord just *nur anschliessen, die Symptome welche Du beschreibst klingen sehr nach Überhitzung.

Netzwerkkarte kannst du ausschliessen, sollte diese Defekt sein hättest du einfach kein Netz aber Runterfahren würde der PC desshalb nicht.

Ich würde nun so vorgehen :

- Wie Lord just sagte, erstmal alle Lüfterschlitze reinigen, kann gut sein, dass da ne Menge Staub drin ist welche einen Hitzestau verursachen können. Am Besten geht das mit einem Druckluftspray, oder Staubsauger.
- Dann kontrollieren ob alle Lüfter drehen (CPU Lüfter, Graka etc) entweder schraubst du die Verschlussklappen über den Lüftern weg, so kann man sie auch besser reinigen, oder kontrollierst ob warme Luft austritt.

- Dann messe die Cpu & Graka Temperatur :  
   - Cpu Temperatur mittels *CoreTemp*  hier zum Download (freeware) : CoreTemp Download
   - Graka Temperatur mittels *GPU-Z*  auch Freeware hier zum DL : GPU-Z Download

Beide Tools starten und ca für 2-3 Minuten nichts am PC machen, die Temp Werte notieren.
Dann WoW starten und ca alle 1-2 Minuten mit ALT+TAB zum Desktop switchen und die Temp Werte kontrollieren.

Solltest du einen Core2Duo haben, sollte dieser nicht wärmer als 71° unter Volllast werden.
Poste sonst mal deine Graka dann kann ich Dir sagen wie warm diese ca werden sollte.


Letzter Punkt, mit dem Tool Prime (auch Freeware) PRIME Download, kannst du 100% Last auf der CPU erzeugen, und zwar zuerst in den Small FFT's und dann in den Large FFT's (1st Level Cache & 2nd Level Cache) dies wird auch Burn-In Test genannt da dieser die maximale Verlustleistung der CPU generiert. Sprich deine CPU wird SACKHEISS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber alles noch im Norm Bereich der CPU , du wirst mit Standart Kühlung sehr nahe an die TjMax Temp kommen welche die maximale Kern Temperatur beschreibt ( Core2Duo, Core2Quad bei den 65nm Modellen 71°, bei den 45nm Modellen um die 71°-10°TJ)

Also CoreTemp starten, und Prime starten folgende Einstellungen übernehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Test starten und für ca 1 Stunde laufen lassen, dabei immerwieder die Temperatur prüfen, sollte die CPU nicht OK sein, oder die Kühlung zu schwach bekommst du entweder eine Fehlermeldung oder der PC nippelt ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Läuft der Test jedoch durch, kannst du dir sicher sein, dass wenigstens deine CPU 100% stabil ist.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen, ansonsten einfach nochmals fragen, auch per pm kein problem.


Gruss & viel Erfolg 
Mondaine


----------



## furzus (16. August 2008)

CPUs sind meistens gut gekühlt im gegensatz zu den anderen bauteilen northbridge etc. das cpu cooling is meistens übertrieben aufgrund übertaktungsmöglchkeiten.
Was wichtiger ist ist eben der vorgeschrieben konstante lüftungsstrom über alle elektrischen bauteile was bei nichtvorhanden meistens zu insgesamter überhitzung führ und schwer zu messen ist.
Zum beispiel kann es auch sein das der arbeittspeicher überhitzt ist was dort auf jeden fall zu einem neustart führt . . .


----------



## Mondaine (16. August 2008)

Arbeitsspeicher overheated im Normalfall nicht wirklich, Beispiel DDR2-PC8500 @ 1120Mhz 1:1 Teiler ,2.4V , wird nichtmal 45° heiss, damit es aussteigt rsp. Fehler generiert müsste es über 100° heiss werden.

Fehler mit dem Ram werden meist entwerder durch Bluescreens mit der Meldung "Page fault in nonpaged area" quitiert, oder mit einem AppCrash mit StopSignal 0000005c

Sonst kann ich Dir jedoch nur zustimmen, fehlende Kühlung auf Northbridge / SouthBridge oder Spannungswandlern führt zu sporadischen Restarts und App Crashes.

BTW den Arbeitsspeicher kannst duch auch mit Prime testen um sicher zu gehen, dass dieser einwandfrei funktioniert, Prime ist sehr sehr penibel was die Genauigkeit der Berrechnungen angeht mit welchen es den Pc auf Stabilität testet. (Primzahlen berrechnung auf mehrere Millionen Nachkommastellen).


----------



## Panzer01 (16. August 2008)

GnomileinHexer schrieb:


> So das das mal geklärt wird es ist ganz klar dein notebook es überhitzt sich. Das selbe Problem hatte ich auch das mein notebook nach paar min wow spielen runter fährt. Nun zu Problemlösung: 1. du holst dir ein staubsauger z.b. einen wo man den aufsatz zum saugen runter machen kann. 2. du drehst dein notebook um so das du an deinen lüfter kommst. 3. schalte dein staubsauger an und haltenihn auf deinen lüfter so das er die staubfussln raus saugen kann. 4. wenn du fertig bist schalte dein notebook ein und spiel mal wow. 5. wenn es wieder ist musst du mal dein notebook auf z.b. von teelichtern die silbernen behählter nehemen also 2 stück und stellst dein notebook drauf so das dein pc mehr luft ziehen kann. 6. schalte dein pc wieder ein und spiel wieder wow . 7. wenn es wieder ist das dein pc runter fährt musst du wohl oder übel einen pc zusatz notebook lüfter kaufen. Dann sollte es aber behoben sein. Viel Spaß wieder beim Zocken   lg Gnomi



Ich würde auf passen mit den Staubsauger das die Lüfter sich nicht drehen sonst erzeugst du Strom und könntest ein defekt herbeirufen.


----------



## WingsofAngel (16. August 2008)

Prima das mit dem Sauger hat einwandfrei gefunzt***Daumen hoch für den Tipp...WoW läuft seit 2h wieder ununterbrochen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

